# [Italian NR] Pyraminx single 2.63 Lorenzo Mauro



## FakeMMAP (Feb 6, 2017)

Done at Swisscubing Cup I 2017, first solve

Scramble: R U' B' U R' B' U' L' R' L' B' l' r b


----------



## imvelox (Feb 6, 2017)

cool


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 6, 2017)

thanks


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 6, 2017)

and nice


----------



## mDiPalma (Feb 6, 2017)

good


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 7, 2017)

thanks, guys!


----------



## asacuber (Feb 7, 2017)

better update ur profile pic showing u getting 3NR 
Also gj, I tried the scramble and got 4.72 DNF lol


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 7, 2017)

lol

also, I'm probably not changing my pic, because I don't have a pic showing both me and the time, and because my current picture shows the competition from which I started getting Italian top-30s (in fact 2 top-15s and a top-5)


----------

